# Thoughts on Phoenix Seminary



## jshealey (Mar 11, 2021)

I began my seminary studies at Liberty in fall of 2007 as an Arminian and found myself embracing the doctrines of grace by the time I graduated with an MA in Religion several years later. I have considered returning to school to obtain an MDiv but I have no desire to return to Liberty and have been looking into other seminaries. While an explicitly reformed/Calvinistic seminary would be ideal, it is not a necessity as long as they are not antagonistic towards the Reformed understanding of the faith. 

My question is this: does anyone here have experience with Phoenix Seminary? I looked into them several years back and didn't see anything that raised any real concerns for me and I am seriously considering applying for admission as I am considering a move to the Phoenix area within the next couple of years.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Mar 11, 2021)

What is the purpose of seeking an M.Div.? Do you aspire to pastoral ministry? or Are you simply interested in gaining a more in-depth theological education?


----------



## jshealey (Mar 11, 2021)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> What is the purpose of seeking an M.Div.? Do you aspire to pastoral ministry? or Are you simply interested in gaining a more in-depth theological education?


I do aspire to enter pastoral ministry at some point in the near future.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Mar 11, 2021)

Phoenix Seminary is better than most, but not one of the best.

By the way, if you do come to Phoenix, please make sure you stop in to Phoenix Reformed Baptist Church.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Mar 11, 2021)

Do you already have a church that you plan to serve as a pastor?


----------



## jshealey (Mar 11, 2021)

No church in particular. I'm pretty sure I know what you're getting at with this line of questioning and want to assure you that I have no intention of applying to seminary without the full support of my elders. I am merely on a fact-finding mission at this point as I want to make sure any school I do decide to apply to is solid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jshealey (Mar 11, 2021)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> Phoenix Seminary is better than most, but not one of the best.
> 
> By the way, if you do come to Phoenix, please make sure you stop in to Phoenix Reformed Baptist Church.


Will do. We were actually in the area last weekend for a wedding. I am planning several more trips to the area to get a feel for it before we decide on a move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathco (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi Jeff, I see you are located in California - are you looking for online education only, given your consideration of Phoenix Seminary? If memory serves me correctly, Phoenix Seminary only allows about half of the credits for their MDIV to be completed online; the rest must be completed face-to-face. If you're looking to move for school, the options are endless; if desiring online, the options are less.

With your subscription to the 1689 confession, you could consider CBTS, which can be done online, but this would require support from your church's elders. For online, the other obvious options would be RTS or WTS, which both offer online MDIVs; however, as a 1689'er, you'd have to know that there would be a few obvious points of disagreement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2021)

My in-laws attend a church in AZ closely connected with Phoenix Seminary (several grads on staff). It's a charismatic, non-denomninational church with a light dose of the five points if the preaching ever gets in-depth, not what I would call a Reformed church. I'm not sure if that is normal for the seminary's graduates though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Mar 12, 2021)

Jake said:


> My in-laws attend a church in AZ closely connected with Phoenix Seminary (several grads on staff). It's a charismatic, non-denomninational church with a light dose of the five points if the preaching ever gets in-depth, not what I would call a Reformed church. I'm not sure if that is normal for the seminary's graduates though.



I'm curious which church. I can think of a couple off-hand that it might be. One of which is attended by famous rocker Alice Cooper.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## jshealey (Mar 12, 2021)

Jonathco said:


> Hi Jeff, I see you are located in California - are you looking for online education only, given your consideration of Phoenix Seminary? If memory serves me correctly, Phoenix Seminary only allows about half of the credits for their MDIV to be completed online; the rest must be completed face-to-face. If you're looking to move for school, the options are endless; if desiring online, the options are less.
> 
> With your subscription to the 1689 confession, you could consider CBTS, which can be done online, but this would require support from your church's elders. For online, the other obvious options would be RTS or WTS, which both offer online MDIVs; however, as a 1689'er, you'd have know that there would be a few obvious points of disagreement.



My wife and I have been discussing a move out of California and I have been looking into jobs and housing near cities with solid seminaries. If we do end up staying in California, I would have no problem attending WSCAL. 

As for the online aspect, I completed my MA through Liberty online and while I wouldn't mind a few online classes, I think I would prefer a more traditional seminary experience if I were to return to school. If I do eventually choose to complete my MDiv online, I will definitely consider RTS or WTS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jshealey (Mar 12, 2021)

Jake said:


> My in-laws attend a church in AZ closely connected with Phoenix Seminary (several grads on staff). It's a charismatic, non-denomninational church with a light dose of the five points if the preaching ever gets in-depth, not what I would call a Reformed church. I'm not sure if that is normal for the seminary's graduates though.



I'm a cessationist but that would not necessarily deter me from attending a seminary that is charismatic/continuationist. I've learned a lot from Grudem's writings through the years even though I disagree with him on this particular issue. 

I'm likely going to schedule a campus visit sometime in the future to get a feel for the culture and to ask questions of whatever faculty I have the opportunity to meet.


----------



## Jonathco (Mar 12, 2021)

jshealey said:


> My wife and I have been discussing a move out of California and I have been looking into jobs and housing near cities with solid seminaries. If we do end up staying in California, I would have no problem attending WSCAL.
> 
> As for the online aspect, I completed my MA through Liberty online and while I wouldn't mind a few online classes, I think I would prefer a more traditional seminary experience if I were to return to school. If I do eventually choose to complete my MDiv online, I will definitely consider RTS or WTS.


If you're considering moving to where a solid seminary is located, I'll also give a plug for my home state. PRTS in Grand Rapids, Michigan is an excellent choice, all around; this is where Joel Beeke teaches. PRTS is solid and GR is an all-around fantastic city with reasonable living costs, a good economy, and tons of things to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jshealey (Mar 12, 2021)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> I'm curious which church. I can think of a couple off-hand that it might be. One of which is attended by famous rocker Alice Cooper.


I'm wondering the same thing. Is Camelback Church the one that Cooper attends? I also believe that the previous seminary president was senior pastor of Scottsdale Bible Church.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jshealey (Mar 12, 2021)

Jonathco said:


> If you're considering moving to where a solid seminary is located, I'll also give a plug for my home state. PRTS in Grand Rapids, Michigan is an excellent choice, all around; this is where Joel Beeke teaches. PRTS is solid and GR is an all-around fantastic city with reasonable living costs, a good economy, and tons of things to do.


PRTS is also one that has been on my short list for a while. The tuition is insanely affordable compared to some other seminaries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Mar 12, 2021)

jshealey said:


> PRTS is also one that has been on my short list for a while. The tuition is insanely affordable compared to some other seminaries.


We would love to have you! Grand Rapids has a lot to offer. 

PRTS is a great environment to be around. The library is huge! People are shocked to discover how big it is considering the size of the school. On top of an immense amount of Puritan resources, you would also have access to these:









Jonathan Edwards Center – Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary


Preparing students to serve Christ and His church through biblical, experiential, and practical ministry.




prts.edu













Geerhardus Vos Center for Reformed Biblical Theology and Interpretation – Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary


Preparing students to serve Christ and His church through biblical, experiential, and practical ministry.




prts.edu





It is bittersweet, but RHB is moving out of PRTS into a new warehouse. We are designing it to be a destination for Reformed Christians. We are opening a coffee shop in it that supports mission works around the world. It is going to be pretty awesome.

If you come to visit, let me know. I would love to have you check out a worship service. We are a mission work to Calvin University.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jshealey (Mar 12, 2021)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> We would love to have you! Grand Rapids has a lot to offer.
> 
> PRTS is a great environment to be around. The library is huge! People are shocked to discover how big it is considering the size of the school. On top of an immense amount of Puritan resources, you would also have access to these:
> 
> ...



Will do.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 24, 2021)

jshealey said:


> PRTS is also one that has been on my short list for a while. The tuition is insanely affordable compared to some other seminaries.


One advantage of Grand Rapids is that Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary is not the only Seminary in town. Literally across the street from PRTS, on the campus of Cornerstone University, is Grand Rapids Theological Seminary. A few miles straight south of PRTS is Calvin Seminary. On the West side of Grand Rapids is Protestant Reformed Theological Seminary. They all have different strengths and great libraries in different ways.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 24, 2021)

I just graduated from PRTS in December (and had the privilege of serving as the student body president as well). So if you have any questions and want the perspective of a recent student just shoot me a PM!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInquirer (Mar 24, 2021)

As a Baptist myself, I would recommend PRTS and Grand Rapids as well. PRTS seems very friendly toward Reformed Baptists, lots of Reformed churches to choose from, and I love Joel Beeke's wonderful blend of academic and pastoral heart.

RTS's MDIV is only partially online last time I checked. You will have some travel. I loved my all online MATS education there (also very accommodating and friendly to Reformed Baptists) but if I were to do it again, I would be highly tempted by PRTS.

Frankly, with those other options, I wouldn't even consider Phoenix Seminary unless you actually had to move to Phoenix for some reason.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KMK (Mar 24, 2021)

Hamalas said:


> I just graduated from PRTS in December (and had the privilege of serving as the student body president as well). So if you have any questions and want the perspective of a recent student just shoot me a PM!



Congratulations, Ben!


----------

